# Hydraulic shuttle shift trans



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Kinda new to wet clutch hydraulic shuttle tractor and having discussion with friend on proper operation I was wondering what the best was to operate while doing loader work / grapple work? Is it best to only use the clutch for shifting and just use the left hand shifter and foot throttle for doing precision work or to use the clutch? How does everybody operate theirs?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If I can’t let the revs fall to idle, I clutch. Both my tractors with reversers can be rough if you just slam the shuttle back and forth.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

I do the same as slowzuki, use the clutch for precision work; but have been known to use neutral in the hydraulic shuttle instead of the clutch for shifting gears if arthritis in knees is really acting up.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I pretty much always clutch...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with FCF except for precision work such as slowzuki mentioned. On tractors I've researched with hyd shuttle either clutch pedal is attached to hyd valve or an electric solenoid/relay depending if shuttle is manually or electronically controlled. The traction(damper) clutch/plate remains engaged & shuttle clutches(fwd/rev) are disengaged/engaged. Lowering engine rpm's when shifting lessens the impact when changing directions


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

So when I was picking up small square bales off the stack with grapple i was clutching and when I was setting them on trailer I was clutching but my friend was saying I should only use the left hand shuttle to ease to stack and trailer and not touch clutch. I just don’t see how you could really do it without using the clutch.


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 1, 2020)

I have always felt that if I can't use the clutch in normal operation, then what was the point of spending the money on a wet clutch in the first place? I might as well have just gotten a cheap synchro transmission tractor and budgeted for a new clutch every 5-10 years.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ranger518 said:


> So when I was picking up small square bales off the stack with grapple i was clutching and when I was setting them on trailer I was clutching but my friend was saying I should only use the left hand shuttle to ease to stack and trailer and not touch clutch. I just don’t see how you could really do it without using the clutch.


Ease of changing directions depends on amount of moderation built into shuttle system. Some systems have adjustable engagement of shuttle clutches


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

disenchanted said:


> I have always felt that if I can't use the clutch in normal operation, then what was the point of spending the money on a wet clutch in the first place? I might as well have just gotten a cheap synchro transmission tractor and budgeted for a new clutch every 5-10 years.


Damper clutch hub springs can fail on a wet, hyd shuttle clutch system in less than 5 yrs. I witnessed that spring failure on a local dairyman's JD 5603 that ceased moving under it's own power. Tractor was split & damper clutch hub springs fell out on shop floor.

Actually wet clutch & hyd shuttle are 2 different type systems & operate differently. My JD 4255 has a hyd(wet) traction clutch but doesn't have hyd shuttle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In regular loader service on a dairy, a dry clutch in mfwd seems to last 1000-2000 hours. Exceptionally careful operator can get more but its rare and they aren't getting much work done babying the machine around. These days a split and clutch job on a cabbed MFWD is not cheap, easily as much as the wet shuttle option. The other issue is two or three clutches in, they tend to need or should have synchro work on the manual reverser, which is even more money.

My own wet clutch loader mfwd tractors were heavily abused on dairy farms before me to 4000 and 5000 hours respectively are about 6000 hours each now, clutches work like new. Lots of 10-15,000 hour wet clutch machines around our area working fine. Never any synchro work needed.

Other aspect is bad operators, bad operator can burn up a dry clutch in loader work in under 100 hours. Its pretty tough to damage a wet reverser even with a complete donkey in the seat.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ranger518 said:


> Kinda new to wet clutch hydraulic shuttle tractor and having discussion with friend on proper operation I was wondering what the best was to operate while doing loader work / grapple work? Is it best to only use the clutch for shifting and just use the left hand shifter and foot throttle for doing precision work or to use the clutch? How does everybody operate theirs?


Not all shuttle reversers are built the same. The tractors I have use separate clutches for forward and reverse. They are bullet proof compared to the old dry clutch system. At lower engine speeds I don’t bother using the pedal unless it is delicate maneuvering. For stopping and starting during round baling though, I stipulate that operators use the inching pedal to start moving again. The F/R clutches engage too quickly to be good for the driveline when the engine is turning near PTO speed. What can happen over time is the teeth on the clutch discs that engage with the inner drum of the clutch can break off. Then they can lodge in the holes of the outer drum and cause the clutch to hang up.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

The tractor I’m talking about is a Kubota M7060 which I think has all wet clutches.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Kubota M7060 has a damper plate that remains engaged all the time & hyd shuttle clutches are engaged/disengaged with control handle on LH side of steering wheel.








Kubota M7060HDC Parts


Kubota M7060HDC Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry for my ignorance but what does this exactly mean? And what would be the best proper operation for this type of trans doing grapple loader work?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ranger518
It means hyd shuttle operates similar to my previous statement. 

On tractors I've researched with hyd shuttle either clutch pedal is attached to hyd valve or an electric solenoid/relay depending if shuttle is manually or electronically controlled. The traction(damper) clutch/plate remains engaged & shuttle clutches(fwd/rev) are disengaged/engaged. Lowering engine rpm's when shifting lessens the impact when changing directions . My Kubota M7040 hyd shuttle has cable attached to hand control lever that controls hyd fwd & rev valves.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys I’m just trying to figure out the proper way to run tractor before I develope any bad habits with it and haft to correct my operation later. I just haven’t had much experience with hydraulic shuttle tractors mainley just syncro, IVT and dry clutch shuttle tractors. Just trying to make sure I am not doing anything stupid to cause any premature wear do to it going to be used for lots of loader work and will take any tips I can get.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think most important thing to do is utilize foot throttle so engine rpm's are lower when attempting to change tractor directions so less stress is exerted on powertrain.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> I think most important thing to do is utilize foot throttle so engine rpm's are lower when attempting to change tractor directions so less stress is exerted on powertrain.


^^^ This, and use the lowest practical gear when starting off or changing between forward and reverse. For my MX Maxxums what matters most is being in a lower range gear rather than a lower power shift gear as the F/R clutch are between the power shift and range transmissions.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

When loading precisely I lightly clutch even with the left hand shuttle. I just don’t see how you can precision load with just the shuttle shift and not tapping the clutch.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Use the clutch/inching pedal for the close precise work. Use the foot throttle and no clutch for most of the "non-precise" loader work like feeding bales, field stacking, pushing snow, etc.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Markpnw said:


> When loading precisely I lightly clutch even with the left hand shuttle. *I just don’t see how you can precision load with just the shuttle shift and not tapping the clutch*.


Concur.

And I will add that once a person gets used to a wheel loader, tractors with a front end loader seem miserable to operate, even with a shuttle reverse.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Own two large frame skid steers and use them for 99% of my loader work anymore. Only thing I use a tractor for is unrolling hay all winter. Theres 3-5 feet of snow on the ground so a skid steer ain't going no where out there (nor would a wheel loader IME).


----------

